# Sharia Law Already Devouring UK



## Berean (Dec 14, 2011)

And apparently the powers that be in the UK are offering their nation up to be devoured. This is both unbelievable and sickening. Will constitutions be changed to allow the worldwide Muslim takeover? Are those of you in the UK seeing evidence of this? How about the Detroit metro area of the U.S.? Come quickly, Lord Jesus!



> In 2008, while arguing for the need to *formally introduce Sharia law* into the law of the United Kingdom, *the Archbishop of Canterbury claimed Sharia law was “inevitable” in the UK *. He denied it was an “alien” system and called for “constructive accommodation” of Muslim law. He did this in a calculated and provocative manner, while denying a place for its more “extreme punishments.”
> 
> It is unlikely that many members of the Muslim community would be satisfied with an Anglican primate determining the limitations of the Quran and Sharia law.
> 
> This argument was rapidly followed by *the Lord Chief Justice: Lord Phillips helpfully said there was a place for Sharia law*, particularly in mediation. He lamented the “widespread misunderstanding” of Sharia law. The newly established Muslim Arbitration Tribunals immediately put a picture of the Lord Chief Justice on their website in appreciation of his endorsement.



Sharia Law Already Devouring the United Kingdom


----------



## SRoper (Dec 14, 2011)

It seems like there's a big difference between two parties agreeing to arbitration according to Sharia and the selective enforcement of laws to discriminate against Christians. The author is all over the place.


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Dec 14, 2011)

I think that the basic idea is for parties to be able to ellect to go through an alternative process (in this case sharia law) rather than the regular court system for minor matters. Here in Canada, a similar alternative system exists whereby native indians can elect to pursue justice / reconciliation through their own tribal or elder-led mechanisms. Having the court backlogs dealt with more cheaply and quickly sounds like a great idea on the surface.

However, I suspect that many who would support these measures in the U.K. are not simply thinking of introducing an opt-in / opt-out sharia law-light to deal with minor manners, but are instead thinking long term about something more comprehensive and binding.



> The “constructive accommodation” of Muslim law reached a logical conclusion with the declaration this year of Sharia law controlled zones in a number of areas geographically spread over the country, where the Islamist militants enforce their will. Their posters declare: “No music or concerts, no p0rn or prostitution, no drugs or smoking, no gambling, no alcohol.” A reign of terror has begun, with threats of implicit violence against anyone who “insults” Islam, changes religion, or fails to dress appropriately. I have already been contacted about assisting two individuals subject to Islamist threats.



I would like to find out more about the above, though. Can anyone in Britain confirm that this is actually occurring?


----------



## PhilA (Dec 14, 2011)

ericfromcowtown said:


> I think that the basic idea is for parties to be able to ellect to go through an alternative process (in this case sharia law) rather than the regular court system for minor matters. Here in Canada, a similar alternative system exists whereby native indians can elect to pursue justice / reconciliation through their own tribal or elder-led mechanisms. Having the court backlogs dealt with more cheaply and quickly sounds like a great idea on the surface.
> 
> However, I suspect that many who would support these measures in the U.K. are not simply thinking of introducing an opt-in / opt-out sharia law-light to deal with minor manners, but are instead thinking long term about something more comprehensive and binding.
> 
> ...



It’s news to me. We have media hysteria in the UK over such news items. Mighty mountains are constructed from the smallest molehills. Many such stories are completely false to whip up public concern. We have a history of believing what we are told rather than challenging.


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Dec 14, 2011)

PhilA said:


> ericfromcowtown said:
> 
> 
> > I think that the basic idea is for parties to be able to ellect to go through an alternative process (in this case sharia law) rather than the regular court system for minor matters. Here in Canada, a similar alternative system exists whereby native indians can elect to pursue justice / reconciliation through their own tribal or elder-led mechanisms. Having the court backlogs dealt with more cheaply and quickly sounds like a great idea on the surface.
> ...



I thought as much.

That doesn't mean one shouldn't be vigilant in watching such things, but we need to make sure we have our facts straight.


----------



## Berean (Dec 14, 2011)

I assumed it was legit since it was republished on The Aquila Report which is "edited,by Dominic Aquila, a PCA minister and president of New Geneva Theological Seminary in Colorado Springs, Colo. He was moderator of the 34th PCA General Assembly (2006), the founding editor of the former PCANews.com, and past editor of the Byfaithonline Newsletter."

The piece made it sound as if the government was caving in to Muslim demands almost gleefully. I hope, then, that the truth isn't nearly as bad as the story makes it appear.


----------



## PhilA (Dec 14, 2011)

Muslims represent about 3% of UK population. There are population concentrations as you would expect in any city around the world and yes, those areas can appear intimidating. No more so than the Irish catholic areas around Manchester in the late 1970’s.


----------



## Rufus (Dec 14, 2011)

PhilA said:


> ericfromcowtown said:
> 
> 
> > I think that the basic idea is for parties to be able to ellect to go through an alternative process (in this case sharia law) rather than the regular court system for minor matters. Here in Canada, a similar alternative system exists whereby native indians can elect to pursue justice / reconciliation through their own tribal or elder-led mechanisms. Having the court backlogs dealt with more cheaply and quickly sounds like a great idea on the surface.
> ...





> Muslims represent about 3% of UK population. There are population concentrations as you would expect in any city around the world and yes, those areas can appear intimidating. No more so than the Irish catholic areas around Manchester in the late 1970’s.



Agreed and the churches of Great Britain should proceed with evangelizing those neighborhoods.


----------



## TimV (Dec 14, 2011)

> The author is all over the place.



Either through fear mongering or ignorance. Don't Jews in GB get the same treatment when it comes to some of their issues like divorce?


----------



## Somerset (Dec 14, 2011)

A radical Muslim group wants to set up Sharia law areas in some parts of the UK - Tower Hamlets and Waltham Forest (East London) and Dewsbury (West Yorkshire) come to mind. They have not been approved by the government - so remain a dream of those wanting to set them up. However. Muslims are becoming more demanding - they have set up campaigns to drive sex workers out of parts of Birmingham, Black Churches have been attacked in parts of London and other cities, at least two CofE vicars have been attacked by gangs of Asians shouting "rude word Christian". To my mind Islam is pushing and pushing - they certainlt want to take over our nation.

As to their number - I see 3% mentioned by another poster - I have seen figures of up to 7% in the mainstream media.

The use of Sharia law is favoured by many local authorities and elected representatives. However there is much opposition - many judges feel that muslim women can be forced to accept Sharia: many in the radical women's movement are opposed to the idea that a woman's testimony is worth half that of a man (so i am).

The trendy vicars and bishops of the CofE, Methodists etc don't see any problem.

We must remain ever aware in this nation.


----------



## PhilA (Dec 14, 2011)

I would find it easier to find a concentration of Muslims than I would a good Evangelical Church.


----------



## Somerset (Dec 14, 2011)

PhilA said:


> I would find it easier to find a concentration of Muslims than I would a good Evangelical Church.



Sad but true - at least in England.


----------



## PhilA (Dec 14, 2011)

Somerset said:


> A radical Muslim group wants to set up Sharia law areas in some parts of the UK - Tower Hamlets and Waltham Forest (East London) and Dewsbury (West Yorkshire) come to mind. They have not been approved by the government - so remain a dream of those wanting to set them up. However. Muslims are becoming more demanding - they have set up campaigns to drive sex workers out of parts of Birmingham, Black Churches have been attacked in parts of London and other cities, at least two CofE vicars have been attacked by gangs of Asians shouting "rude word Christian". To my mind Islam is pushing and pushing - they certainlt want to take over our nation.
> 
> As to their number - I see 3% mentioned by another poster - I have seen figures of up to 7% in the mainstream media.
> 
> ...



The stat I quoted was from the 2001 census (I don’t believe the 2011 fig has been released yet).

I know CoE vicars that have been equally subject to similar abuse but from “white British”, but that would never make the news. I have also faced aggressive hostility from Irish Catholics who didn’t take kindly to any sort of Protestants.

We must always keep our selves well informed, but as Lord Justice Leveson is teaching us, that includes mischief making in the press.

---------- Post added at 08:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:18 PM ----------




TimV said:


> > The author is all over the place.
> 
> 
> 
> Either through fear mongering or ignorance. Don't Jews in GB get the same treatment when it comes to some of their issues like divorce?



Tim

I think this relates to Divorce (Religious Marriages) Act 2002 and my understanding is that this particular piece of legislation relates to Jews and other “prescribed religious usages”.


----------



## seajayrice (Dec 14, 2011)

The Yanks should take a look in their own neighborhood. Articles: Sharia's Encroachment into American Courts

Commercial and domestic law both fall under the rubric of Sharia. These are not "small" or little matters. Muslims should also subscribe to Sharia compliant mortgages, yes right here in the USA.


----------



## Galatians220 (Dec 14, 2011)

Here's where the U. S. Department of Treasury was back in 2008: http://www.saneworks.us/uploads/news/applications/7.pdf. It hosted a seminar in sharia finance so that its employees could function confidently when that becomes necessary.

Here's Dearborn in 2009: Arab Festival 2009 - Sharia in the US *Must See* - YouTube. This video seems so quaint now; things are much more *entrenched*. Sad. Just a few months ago, I myself had a little confrontation at a masjid in my neighborhood (about 12 miles from Dbn.) when I merely drove into its parking lot to see what was going on. Someone pulled in close to my car, threw his door open and put a nice dent in my passenger door. Guess they didn't want me there.


----------

